# New chickies!!



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Picked up these sweeties today. We have more coming in the mail on the 5th! So excited!

Tammy- Splash Silkie









Jill- Lemon Cuckoo Orpington









Harley- Blue Copper Marans









Hannah- Splash Copper Marans









Kate- Splash Silkie. This little cutie fell asleep in my hand.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Cute little chicks!


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Seer so cute !


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Awwe..... I hate auto correct =[


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're so pretty and tiny! Very very cute!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Awe I love babies! So fun to watch them feather out and he their personalities!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

They're adorable!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks!! I forgot how nice it was when they pooped so little. Haha!! Doesn't last long..


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats on your beautiful additions to the family!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

My (hopefully) girls! Love them!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Omgosh so cute!! Xx


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So cute! I miss when mine where fluff balls!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> So cute! I miss when mine where fluff balls!


Thanks! They grow so fast.


----------

